# Easyboot Trail Review



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the review! Do you still like them after having them for a while?


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, thank you for the review. I'm sorry I missed it when you first posted it...are you still using them?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I have used Easyboot Trail boots and would also highly recommend them! When we first got them, we used them in place of shoes on our Morgan, whom we drove on the road, several miles multiple times a week. We didn't like the idea of the lack of shock absorbency shoes provide, and how slippery they can be without borium(?) on them. They held up wonderfully AND were easy to use, as well as simple to fit. This cart horse just flew down the road, and the boots never flung off or moved. Driving on gravel you could tell she was more comfortable, as well. Now we use them on our Paint mare for trail riding, and they also work wonders. She gets a bit 'ouchy' on rocks and stones, and these really help her walk over them without wavering. They are the same four boots from our Morgan, and still are going strong.

My only negative experience with them is you might encounter some chafing if you over-use them, which they do warn about how many hours/miles per day of abuse they can take. Occasionally small stones will find their way in, but don't really affect mine whole lot. For a pleasure trail rider they are perfect, especially for what I need them for. Just use them on any rocky trails you go on for extra support, and for 'healing' time in between, stick to dirt, field, and grass to ride on.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

To add to the above, I recently ordered a pair of Easyboot originals and comfort pad inserts for the front hooves of my mare, who was suffering from Laminitis. Later, she had a serious relapse, so I ordered another set for her rears. Before the second pair arrived I had to put the mare down.

When I called EasyCare, Inc to ask for a return authorization for the second pair, unopened and unused, I was surprised when the lady asked whether I wanted to return the first pair as well. I told her I had been using them and was pleased with them. I told her I had no more need for them, since I had to put the mare down, but that I was not dissatisfied in any way. She said that since they were still within the 30-day money-back guarantee time frame, I was welcome to return them if I wished.

These days, customer service like that is rare. They have won a loyal customer in me.


----------

